# error disabling connection



## مصراوية (Jul 26, 2007)

when I disable my network connection i receive this error
It is not possible to disable the connection at this time this connection may be using protocl not support Plug and Play or may have been onotiated by another user or the system account:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post duplicate threads for the same issue, continue here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/help-170293.html


----------

